# Futterkorb + Boilie?? Bitte helft



## Fattony (3. Juni 2006)

Ich wollte euch fragen ob man bei einer Boiliemontage einen einfach Futterkorb statt dem Blei verwenden kann ??

Wer das nicht effektiver ??

(normale Montag: Futterkorb-Karabiner-Haken)

gruß anto


----------



## Sveni90 (3. Juni 2006)

*AW: Futterkorb + Boilie?? Bitte helft*

Ja klar kann man das machen aber da käme dann eine Selbsthakmontage nicht mehr in Frage.
Ich benutze seit einer weile Futterbleie und ich bin bis jetzt sehr zurieden.
Die wären vieleicht auch was für dich!
HIER gibt es die zum Beispiel


----------



## Christian D (3. Juni 2006)

*AW: Futterkorb + Boilie?? Bitte helft*

Schau dich mal durch die Suchfunktion ein wenig um: Das ganze nennt sich dann "the method".


----------



## PROLOGIC (3. Juni 2006)

*AW: Futterkorb + Boilie?? Bitte helft*

Hi#h 

*Christian D* nimmt mir die Worte aus dem Mund.
Das ist dann allerdings schon ne Selbsthakmontage und ja, das ist manchmal wirklich effektiver.

PROLOGiC|wavey:


----------



## Fattony (4. Juni 2006)

*AW: Futterkorb + Boilie?? Bitte helft*

Bei einer Selbsthakmontage is eigentlich nur ein kleines Kügelchen nach dem Blei das es dann stoppt und den Carp hackt oder??

sry für die Dumme frage bin noch ein laie!!#q 

gruß anto


----------



## Seebaer (4. Juni 2006)

*AW: Futterkorb + Boilie?? Bitte helft*



			
				Fattony schrieb:
			
		

> Bei einer Selbsthakmontage is eigentlich nur ein kleines Kügelchen nach dem Blei das es dann stoppt und den Carp hackt oder??
> 
> sry für die Dumme frage bin noch ein laie!!#q
> 
> gruß anto


 
Hallo...
mußt auf die Hauptschnur einen Stopper machen und dann ein kleines Kügelchen, dann erst das Blei.


----------



## Fattony (4. Juni 2006)

*AW: Futterkorb + Boilie?? Bitte helft*

Wie groß muss das Blei sein?? Ich schätz mal so 80 Gramm oder ??;+

Ich kann irgendwie nich glauben das sowas den Carp hakt..#c

Muss ich denn dann noch anschlagen ??

Und nun zur letzten: Geht das auch mit nem Anti Tangle Blei oder schlau ???

gruß Anto


----------



## PROLOGIC (4. Juni 2006)

*AW: Futterkorb + Boilie?? Bitte helft*

Hi#h 

da gibt es spezielle Bleie von Fox, Pelzer, Becker Fishing Tackle, usw. Die heißen Method- oder Futterbleie. Da kann man dann das Futter reindrücken. Die haben so einen Gummi in den man den Wirbel des Vorfachs fest einziehen kann. Somit hat man dann eine Selbsthakmontage und man braucht keinen Stopper und so.
80 gr reichen in der Regel völlig aus. Vorrausgesetzt man verwendet gute, scharfe Haken.
Bei Schlamm geht oft auch weniger, z. B. 60 gr.
Im Fließgewässer meist mehr ca 100gr aufwärts.
Ich schlage beim Run schon noch leicht an, was eigentlich automatisch passiert wenn man bei einem Biss die Rute von dem Pod nimmt und aufrichtet.
Das funzt natürlich auch mit nem Anti-Tangle-Tube.

PROLOGIC|wavey:


----------



## Fattony (4. Juni 2006)

*AW: Futterkorb + Boilie?? Bitte helft*

Ja aber der Gummi gibt dann doch nach und es wir dann kein starker Druck ausgeübt oder ??

gruß anto


----------



## Esox Georg (4. Juni 2006)

*AW: Futterkorb + Boilie?? Bitte helft*

#h 
Ich werf mal kurz noch nee (zweite) Frage rein :

Was mach ich wenn ich mit Boili angeln will, aber es mit schlammigen Grund zu tun hab, bei dem schon 30g versinken ?#t 
Das Vorfach verlängern wär ja wohl quatsch oder wat ?
Was soll ich nehmen Selbstharkmontage oder mit Durchlaufblei ?

????


----------



## Schleie (5. Juni 2006)

*AW: Futterkorb + Boilie?? Bitte helft*

HI Esox Georg, 

Mit dem Vorfach ist das kein quatsch  bei schlammigen Grund musste einfach das Vorfach verlängern... und dan noch nen POP-UP und die Post geht ab.
Selbstharkmontage kommt bei mir nur in Frage wenn ich auf Boilie  angel.

Gruß Schleie


----------



## PROLOGIC (5. Juni 2006)

*AW: Futterkorb + Boilie?? Bitte helft*

Hi#h 

Bei schlammigem Grund nimmt man leichtere Bleie und verlängert das Vorfach. Dann Snowman oder Pop-Up Boilie nehmen. Aber normale Sinker gehen auch.

Wenn man die richtige Wirbelgröße nimmt dann reicht der Widerstand zum Haken völlig aus. Das sind ja Bleie die extra für die Selbsthakmontage entworfen wurden. 

PROLOGIC|wavey:


----------



## Esox Georg (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Futterkorb + Boilie?? Bitte helft*

#6 
Erst mal schon vielen Dank für die Antworten!
Also sollte ich es trozdem mit der Selbstharkmontage probiern,
Pop-up's hab ich noch rumzuliegen.
Aber welche Vorfachlänge sollte ich c.a. nehmen, was für ein Abstand zwischen Pop-Up Boili und dem Schrotblei auf dem Vorfach nehmt ihr ?
Und wenn ich sag ich mal nen 35g Blei nehm harkt der Karpfen sich dann trotzdem selber ?|kopfkrat 
Ich wollte an sonsten mit nen Anti-Tangel-Röhrchen nehmen und dahinter ein Schnurstopper platzieren - geht das so ?#t


----------



## PROLOGIC (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Futterkorb + Boilie?? Bitte helft*

Hi#h 

also 35gr sind schon sehr wenig. Aber wenn das Blei tief in den Schlamm einsinkt könnte der Widerstand ausreichen um den Carp zu haken.
Würde min 50 gr - 60 gr nehmen. 
Die Vorfachlänge sollte ca die Einsinktiefe des Bleies betragen, damit dein Köder auf der Schlammschicht aufliegt.
Das kann man mit nem Stöckchen oder nem Blei an dem ein weißer Wollfaden hängt herausfinden.
Wenn die Karpfen allerdings im Schlamm wühlen und dort Fressbares suchen kann es durchaus erfolgreich sein mitten im Schlamm zu angeln und nicht darüber.
Beachte aber dass dein Anti-Tangle-Röhrchen ca 10 cm länger als dein Vorfach ist, sonst gibts Vertüdelungen.

PROLOGIC|wavey:


----------



## Fattony (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Futterkorb + Boilie?? Bitte helft*

So bin jetzt mal mit Selbsthakmontage fischen gegangen!!

Hat ganz gute geklappt.

Obwohl ich nur einen kleinen Carp erangeln konnte..... 

lg anto


----------



## Esox Georg (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Futterkorb + Boilie?? Bitte helft*

@prologic
Vielen Dank werde vieleicht morgen schon mal mein Glück probieren!


----------



## PROLOGIC (8. Juni 2006)

*AW: Futterkorb + Boilie?? Bitte helft*

Hi#h 

na dann wünsch ich mal viel Erfolg und Petri Heil!

PROLOGIC|wavey:


----------



## Fattony (8. Juni 2006)

*AW: Futterkorb + Boilie?? Bitte helft*

Ebenfalls Petri Heil

schreib wenn du was gefangen hast!! (oder auch nicht) .D


----------



## Esox Georg (11. Juni 2006)

*AW: Futterkorb + Boilie?? Bitte helft*

Ich konnte leider keinen landen. Mein Kolege hat hingegen mit der Selbstharkmontage einen c.a. 8 Pfünder gefangen.
Hatte nur die Möglichkeit am Angeltag anzufüttern und außerdem sind die Karpfen gerade voll mit dem laichen beschäftigt, die interressieren sich nun mit ganz andern Dingen.


----------



## marko71 (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Futterkorb + Boilie?? Bitte helft*

Fische seit drei Jahren selbst mit Futterkorb nicht als Festblei sondern als Laufblei und fange trotzdem Karpfen auch mit der Laufbleimethode. Sofern Du den Abzug der Bremse bzw. des Baitrunners nicht zu lasch anstellst, haken sich die Karpfen ohnehin über den Widerstand beim Schnurabzug, so dass es meiner Erfahrung nach egal ist, ob Du mit oder ohne Festblei fischt. Das Feeder hat den Vorteil, dass die Karpfen Deinen Hakenköder besser finden, da das lösliche Futter sie direkt zu Deinem Boilie führt.Im gegensatz zum Feedern auf Weissfische benutze ich Futter, welches man zu Teig kneten kann. Dieses löst sich nur langsam vom Futterkorb ab und somit ist insbesondere bei der Flußangelei gewährleistet, dass sich immer Futter in der Nähe des Hakenköders befindet. Verwende entweder Boilieteig oder billiger und genauso erfolgreich schweres Paniermehl, dass Du zu einem Teig knetest.


----------



## Fattony (29. August 2006)

*AW: Futterkorb + Boilie?? Bitte helft*

So jetzt noch mal aber mit Boilie + Futterkorb (20mm) Erdbeerteig und erdbeerboilie

Ganz gut geklappt

3 Carps: 3,4,6 kilo    den auf Foto auch 

<------------


----------



## Pitiplatsch (29. August 2006)

*AW: Futterkorb + Boilie?? Bitte helft*



Seebaer schrieb:


> Hallo...
> mußt auf die Hauptschnur einen Stopper machen und dann ein kleines Kügelchen, dann erst das Blei.


 
Hi,hab da auch nochmal ne Frage zu:

Wie weit entferne ich den Stopper dann vom Wirbel?Also wieviel Spiel hat der Karpfen wenn er abzieht bis es hakt?

#h Lars


----------



## maschinenstürmer (29. August 2006)

*AW: Futterkorb + Boilie?? Bitte helft*

Laß den Quatch mit den Futterkörben, knete Teig um das 115g Blei und los gehts.

Selbst bei den teuren Fox Methode Bleien gibts Fehlbisse.

Weil.....zu leicht. Ist ein Trend aus England.

Leg dir ein Rig auf die Hand, mit einem 60g Blei auf dem Boden und dann heb die Hand an.
Danach machst du das selbe mit 120g.

Und dann:

Wirst du mich verstehen.

rasende Rollen

Maschinenstürmer

_Es i.s.t. so.....das die Selbsthakmontage auf einfachster Physik basiert 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_


----------



## Pitiplatsch (30. August 2006)

*AW: Futterkorb + Boilie?? Bitte helft*

Hallo
Ich mein ja nich mit Futterkorp,sondern allgemein bei der Selbsthakmethode!?
#6


----------



## maschinenstürmer (30. August 2006)

*AW: Futterkorb + Boilie?? Bitte helft*



Pitiplatsch schrieb:


> Hi,hab da auch nochmal ne Frage zu:
> 
> Wie weit entferne ich den Stopper dann vom Wirbel?Also wieviel Spiel hat der Karpfen wenn er abzieht bis es hakt?
> 
> #h Lars


 
Morjen,

also bei einer Selbsthakmontage, hat der Karpfen beim abziehen null Spiel.

Entweder du baust (falls du das möchtest) alles ganz dicht zusammen, Wirbel,Gummiperle,Blei,Gummiperle und Stopper; ODER, du kaufst dir um zu testen ein sogenantes Inline Blei.
In diese Blei wird der Wirbel hineingezogen und sitzt dann relativ fest, jedoch kann sich der Fisch bei einem Abriss davon wieder befreien. Was bei deiner Eigenbau Montage wahrscheinlich nicht gewährleistet ist. Meist schleppen die abgerissenen Fisch das Blei mit sich herum, bis Sie qualvoll verenden.

Maschinenstürmertip: Inlineblei min. 115g #6 

rasende Rollen

Maschinenstürmer

_Vielleicht i.s.t. es so......das du bald wieder große Fische fängst_


----------



## Pitiplatsch (30. August 2006)

*AW: Futterkorb + Boilie?? Bitte helft*

Hatte letztens auch ein Biss auf Boilie,wo der Fisch abgezogen hat und nach paar Metern war wieder Ende im Gelände!Dann weiß ich ja jetzt auch warum!#6 
Hab immer mit ner Freilaufmontage gefischt!(hat aber eigentlich auch geklappt|kopfkrat )

@Maschinenstürmer:Kannst du mir mal bitte meine Frage im Thema Erfahrungsberichte Bissanzeiger ansehen?

Gruß#h


----------



## Hecht-Sebi (30. August 2006)

*AW: Futterkorb + Boilie?? Bitte helft*



Sveni90 schrieb:


> Ja klar kann man das machen aber da käme dann eine Selbsthakmontage nicht mehr in Frage.
> Ich benutze seit einer weile Futterbleie und ich bin bis jetzt sehr zurieden.
> Die wären vieleicht auch was für dich!
> HIER gibt es die zum Beispiel


 

Hallo,

warum käme dann eine Selbsthakmontage in diesen Fall nicht mehr in Frage ??

Gruß Hecht-Sebi


----------

